# VapeCon Street Pole Adverts Are Live



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

Live on 
Beyers Naude
Malibongwe
William Nicol
Witkoppen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paulie (29/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Live on
> Beyers Naude
> Malibongwe
> William Nicol
> ...



looks great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/15)

Eeeeek!!!!!


----------



## Jakey (29/4/15)

nice


----------



## JW Flynn (29/4/15)

awesome!!!  can you keep us up to date on the attendance according to the tickets booked? it would be interesting to see it grow


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/15)

Chicken Dinner Baby!


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Awesome, but can someone please remove the Star's headline below this particular Vapecon ad!

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rafique (29/4/15)

Hopefully will attract much more vapers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (29/4/15)

Rafique said:


> Hopefully will attract much more vapers



A&M team, let's keep an eye on new sign ups on the forum. With some luck we should see a boost of interest around here after everyone has seen our Ecigssa logo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

Cool!


----------



## cfm78910 (29/4/15)

Well done guys! I was so hoping for a business trip around those dates but no such luck, I'm going to JNB next week. Maybe we can host this in Cape Town next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

